# Incra fence



## FRYCO (Apr 13, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Incra fence (or other similar technology in fences) has a problem where the fence has a tendency to flex when you are pushing against it? By looking at this, I am wanting to put blocks at the ends.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Which fence system and on what equipment? I've not had any flex on the Incra Pro that's on my router table--stays right where it needs to be. The TS-LS on my table saw stays put as well, but i tend to remember to lock the rail guides (at least the front side!!) which provide some extra resistance.

earl


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

FRYCO said:


> Does anyone know if the Incra fence (or other similar technology in fences) has a problem where the fence has a tendency to flex when you are pushing against it? By looking at this, I am wanting to put blocks at the ends.


If you are referring to TS LS system there is no flex. If you need to be certain that there is no flex, there are hold downs on each end of the fence that even if there was the possibility of flexing these hold downs assure that there is no way for any flex or anyother typed of movement of the fence. The hold downs work in orchasta with the side rails and are easy to use if you need to use them, just turn the knobs on each of them, one at each end.

Jerry


----------



## FRYCO (Apr 13, 2013)

Earl,Jerry Thank for the info on the incra fence.What horrendous news from Boston. Our thoughts go out to you guys in the US.

Gordon


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Gordon. That was a tragic event, and my heart goes out to those affected. There are parts of the world where that kind of thing is a normal event, and i'm blessed to live where i do!!

That said, if yesterday was a "normal" day in the USA, drunk drivers killed 9 times as many people and injured 8 times those hurt in the Boston explosion. That's an every day occurrence here--truly sad.

earl


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Politics aside
I find the incra fence to be extremely ridged, had a incra lite, now own a ls25 and have never experienced deflection.
My heart goes out to the victims in Boston,also feel I am 'blessed"to live were I do.
A proud Canadian
Al
Feeling for my southern neighbours


----------



## AndrewC (Apr 17, 2013)

I had an Incra many years back and the only complaint I had with it was the hold downs coming loose. My fence never flexed at all.


----------



## FRYCO (Apr 13, 2013)

Al, why the move to the ls25 and where dose this come from?

Cheers, Gordon


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Gordon--on Al's behalf, the LS 25 is an Incra fence. The "LS" stands for Lead Screw, which is the current model of Incra positioners, and the "25" is the working range of that particular positioner in inches. Adding table saw rails for mounting creates a "TS-LS" system (Table Saw-Lead Screw). One could put a TS-LS on the table saw, detach the positioner and use it on a drill press, router table, radial arm saw, etc. 

Incra only markets the TS-LS package in 32" and 52" configurations, but if a person has the 25" positioner, the rails and mounting carriage could be bought from Incra for mounting to a table saw. Since various "stops" can be set on the table saw rails, the 25" positioner would not be a handicap at all for use on both a router table and table saw. (not that Al intends to, i was just using that as an example of the flexibility of the systems)

Hope that helps!!

earl


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

My reason for switching from a incra lite to the ls25 was simply a great deal.My incra lite was on a home made table that was a simple piece of phenolic that was bolted to my work bench with a storebrand router.i wanted a stand alone table because I had to remove the router table to use my workbench.When scanning adds for a table I came across a great deal aon a hardly used large incra table with the ls25,wonderfence,flip stop,stand l,ift and pc router.
Otherwise I would have continued on with the incra lite as it alwys performed well for me


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

al m said:


> My reason for switching from a incra lite to the ls25 was simply a great deal.My incra lite was on a home made table that was a simple piece of phenolic that was bolted to my work bench with a storebrand router.i wanted a stand alone table because I had to remove the router table to use my workbench.When scanning adds for a table I came across a great deal aon a hardly used large incra table with the ls25,wonderfence,flip stop,stand l,ift and pc router.
> Otherwise I would have continued on with the incra lite as it alwys performed well for me


Sounds like a good set-up and a great find!! It would be good to check with Mark Mueller at Incra, but i'm about 100% sure that you could use the LS-32 mount for your LS-25 if you ever wanted to use it on your table saw. 

I almost never see any Incra pieces for sale within 150 miles (250 km) of me.

earl


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

yes Earl, I was thrilled to see it advertised and did not hesitate to buy it.They do come around from time to time,but not that often.
I only have a portable table saw and do not feel it worth while to add a incra to it.If I ever get a full shop(work out of my basement and shed) I would like to get a decent cabinet saw, undecided about fences for one.
AL


----------

